# My Guitar Solo Recital in Vancouver, BC 1/19/2008



## cglover (Jan 7, 2007)

"Baroque and Romantic Classical Guitar Programme"
Classical Guitar Solo Recital by Ming Huang, playing the works of J.S.Bach, F.Sor, E.Granados, F.Tarrega, M.Ponce, H.Villa-Lobos, etc.

Time: Saturday, January 19th, 2pm to 4pm
E-mail: [email protected]
Tickets: $12.00 Reserve: 604-684-7040 or buy at the door.

Address: The Roedde House Museum,
1415 Barclay Street,
Vancouver, B.C. Canada (Downtown Vancouver)
V6G 1J6

You can find the other concerts/events by access http://www.roeddehouse.org/ and click the section of "Special Events".


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Sweet! I'll be there! Haha are you some kind of a classical guitar virtuoso or something?:food-smiley-004:


----------



## cglover (Jan 7, 2007)

noobcake said:


> Sweet! I'll be there! Haha are you some kind of a classical guitar virtuoso or something?:food-smiley-004:


You are very welcome noobcake! Virtuoso...I wish I am. Anyway, like you, I am just a local guitar lover 

The performance lasts about 45 minutes, some famous short pieces such as Granados' Spanish Dance No. 5 in E Minor, Bach's BWV 999 Prelude in B Minor, Tarrega's Recuerdos de la Alhambra, Ponce's Por ti mi corazòn, etc. The event includes tours.


----------



## cglover (Jan 7, 2007)

reminder: the recital is coming soon.

You can book at Tel: (604) 684-7040 or or (604)261-5215 or drop in. 
Saturday, January 19th, 2pm to 4pm at The Roedde House Museum,
1415 Barclay Street, Vancouver, BC


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

Sorry, I'm not even close to you. Good Luck with it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

